# Pompano: Need Info



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never caught a pompano surf fishing in Destin on my annual trips. What is the story on this fish? Are they good to eat? Are the fun to catch?? If they are good to eat what is the best way to prepare them?? There is a TON of talk about pompano on here but would like to know why everybody is so crazy about them.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

They are great to eat and tough fighters, allot of people target them specifically, use 10 to 15 lb, get some sand fleas from local bait and tackle, small hooks, I use a double drop rig, weight at the bottom and 2 hooks up to a swivel weight depends on seas and current, avoid pre made set ups make your own with same test or flourocarbon for better hook up ratio, I would have some pvc to stick in the sand for rod holder as well, I prefer circle hooks small wide gap. Also a good idea to hook your fleas in the digger or they will bury up. hope this helps and good luck
Hope this helps wasnt sure what level you fish when visiting


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> They are great to eat and tough fighters, allot of people target them specifically, use 10 to 15 lb, get some sand fleas from local bait and tackle, small hooks, I use a double drop rig, weight at the bottom and 2 hooks up to a swivel weight depends on seas and current, avoid pre made set ups make your own with same test or flourocarbon for better hook up ratio, I would have some pvc to stick in the sand for rod holder as well, I prefer circle hooks small wide gap. Also a good idea to hook your fleas in the digger or they will bury up. hope this helps and good luck
> Hope this helps wasnt sure what level you fish when visiting


Thank you for the post. I will need to do some research on how to make the rig, since my first instinct is to by a pre rigged one at a store. I am not sure if I will have time to catch some sand fleas but if anybody around Destin has them available pretty fresh that would be great. As far as sand flea anatomy I am not sure where to hook them up. You mentioned the digger but that is Greek to me.

My focus is shark fishing from the surf which entails time spent catching ladyfish for bait. I want to spend some time catching pompanos, but it seems like a lot of work.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Not allot of work for the meat you get will definetly beat any shark as far as table quality, you will be rewarded, sand flea digger is on bottom side in rear they move in reverse when set down thats how the dig as well, it is a pointy looking thingamajig.... just make sure it is obstructed or he will just dig in dirt and hide, rig is easy ask someone at local like half hitch or other not to familiar with destin, I am sure they will explain in more detail... Put 2 hooks through eyes put weight on bottom hooks will slide up and down line, after weight go up about 6 inches grab bottom hook pull a loop go around main line make a regular box knot do this twice, then go up to next hook, about a foot, enough room to not tangle with bottom hook, and repeat, probally sounds tougher than it is haha. sorry Just use one rod while your hunting ladys, stick it in rod holder with circle and sit back and wait, I usally check about every 20 minutes without a bite


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

If anybody has some pics of a pompano rig that would be great!


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Probably the best tasting fish in the ocean.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Then you put it in the cooler.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Then cook! I like the bigger floats/ beads on my rigs. From what I've read Pomps eat mainly by sight along the coast and my take is that the brighter/bigger the rig the better chance you have of the Pomps chewing it.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome...too bad I can't taste the fish in the picture


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Are they an elusive fish or are they pretty easy to find and abundant?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

It's called Location. If you fish the right spots, you''ll catch fish.If not; you may as well fish in your bathtub.

Of course, you can catch them sometime in the guts, but the really good spots are the runoffs; either on the first and second bars. C2


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> It's called Location. If you fish the right spots, you''ll catch fish.If not; you may as well fish in your bathtub.
> 
> Of course, you can catch them sometime in the guts, but the really good spots are the runoffs; either on the first and second bars. C2


Hopefully there will be some other species in the surf to keep my interest if the pompano are not biting.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if you come down later in the summer you can get plenty of action catching ladyfish haha


----------

